
Mailman – Find email newsletters you can sponsor to promote your product/service - pixelfeeder
http://hellomailman.com/?h
======
rdl
Great idea, but I'd rebrand due to the main mailing list software being called
Mailman already.

(the "mailman" part is probably the wrong thing for branding, anyway -- I'd
pick branding focused on the sponsor/trust/endorsement/patron aspect, so you
can extend to other channels like video. You should decide if you're selling
single branded links or (limited duration?) sponsorship.

If it's a sponsorship marketplace, the value is a lot higher to both sides --
if there were a great "devops security bulletins" newsletter or alert list, it
would easily be worth $10-20k/mo for a remediation vendor, platform vendor, or
specialist recruiter to sponsor it, and you'd get a larger amount of money
than selling a bunch of $100 links. There are probably thousands of valuable
niches out there.)

~~~
pixelfeeder
Great feedback! Tnx. Will rework the branding and positioning in the coming
days.

~~~
bradknowles
Good, because I was just about to send a note to Barry Warsaw about this.

However, I do look forward to seeing where this project goes.

------
cozzyd
I'm sure you're aware of the name clash with the well-known (at least in my
circles...)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Mailman](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Mailman)

~~~
pixelfeeder
Updated for now. Working on rebranding it.

------
swanson
Interesting model -- I went to add a niche newsletter* I help run, but saw
that you are charging newsletter operators $9/month to post their list.

It makes sense, but I was expecting you to basically be the broker that takes
a cut on the ad buy side from potential sponsors instead.

    
    
      * Hyper-local newsletter for developers in Indianapolis: http://www.indyhackers.org/

------
pryelluw
Do this, but for devs with big social followings. Have them name the price for
a tweet, post, like, etc. There is nothing like it right now and its a huge
market.

~~~
petercooper
The problem is the devs you'd most likely want to do it are the least likely
to want to (at least, indiscriminately and in a marketplace style) because
they have the most reputation to lose. Now dev _oriented_ accounts on the
other hand..

~~~
mprev
I've often wondered how you feel when you see other newsletters that use the
"$TECH Weekly" name format. I know that in the history of the world it's not
unique but, in recent years, it has become likely that a newsletter with that
sort of name might be a Cooper Press publication.

~~~
stevekemp
There are always trends in naming, especially when it comes to spamming - err,
I meant to say growth hacking.

Scroll back over Hacker News over a few months and you can spot the moment
when people caught on that putting "Machine Learning" in their titles got
clicks, regardless of how valid that was.

"$TECH weekly" is a similar level of branding to all those lists of projects
which are "curated". Seriously search past submissions for "A curated list of
..". They're cookie-cutter posts that could probably be generated by machine-
learning!

~~~
pryelluw
It does get insane. I saw a newsletter that sold itself as a "hand curated
list of hand curated newsletters". Almost emailed the "curator" to ask WTF.

------
mrbill
Horrible choice for product name, too close / collision with the widely-used
Mailman mailing list software.

------
shortformblog
I like the idea (barring name issues) but the cost for getting on the list
($25/month) is a little high considering the idea is untested and, unlike the
orgs on the list, I don't know how big your potential audience is.

As a NL owner with 8k subs, I would recommend offering a test plan of some
kind.

~~~
pixelfeeder
cool, how would a 'test plan' ideally work for you?

~~~
shortformblog
I would offer a limited trial of some kind—probably a few days, enough to get
a taste of the service without giving away the whole thing. That way I can get
an early idea if the idea is effective.

(My list, by the way, is also not not dev-related—which might help you branch
out your offerings some.)

~~~
pixelfeeder
quick 2 Q's: What industry is your list for. & what price would be low enough
to not need a 'free' trial?

~~~
shortformblog
It's a history/pop culture NL with a lot of pieces on vintage technology
(located here if you want an idea: [http://tedium.co](http://tedium.co)). I
think if the cost were closer to $10 a month, it'd be closer to impulse
territory for me.

~~~
pixelfeeder
done & done. I'm also letting go of the Dev only niche since I've been getting
a bunch of feedback from other niches.

------
jatsign
Love the idea. Really appreciate the upfront pricing information.

Obviously, needs more than developer-focused mailing lists.

------
timsayshey
Really cool but it would be even cooler if it offered sponsored newsletters in
other industries like finance, real estate, faith, gaming, etc. Are there
other services like this or is this the first of it's kind?

~~~
pixelfeeder
I'm planning on expanding for sure. I couldn't find anything like this, that's
really why I built it. So I didn't have to google them every time I was
looking for one.

------
colinbartlett
Fantastic idea! I am always struggling with ways to reach devops/IT/developer
communities to promote StatusGator.

------
Dowwie
Was this hacked together at breakneck speed since the HN discussion made the
other day about mailing lists [1] or just happy coincidence? :)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14086259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14086259)

------
no1youknowz
How is this any different from udimi.com / clickdrop.com / soloadx.com / safe-
swaps.com ?

------
vit05
Cool, but why do I need to open a mail program to send a message? I think it
would be better to be able to send a direct message from the site and receive
more information about the newsletter. How long they exist, how the company
will appear in the message and other things.

------
sah2ed
Neat idea.

Is there a way you can link to the source of your information regarding the
List Size, Average Clicks and Sponsor Rate?

------
haaen
Please add your contact info and the sending frequency of the newsletters.

